# New chassis for old afx cars model a



## Crashnburn64 (Feb 10, 2019)

I just picked up a new super international set. I've also found some old model a's for sale like when I was a kid. Do they sell a new chassis set that will work with the old bodies? I've seen two afx variations along with another brand autoworld? I've also picked up a batmobile. I'd like to get some of the old body types running. Thanks in advance.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The Model A's (at least the ones I've found on eBay) fit the AFX and/or the Autoworld 4-Gear chassis. The Autoworld 4 Gear chassis is going to be easier and cheaper to find. I've got a few, but never ran the cars. I don't know what an original Aurora/AFX 4 Gear chassis goes for.
The Batmobile should fit the ThunderJet chassis from both Aurora and Autoworld.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @Crashnburn64 ! :cheers2:

You can insert images now using the <go advanced <attach images buttons. After your 5th post you will be able to directly insert a photo image from a web hosting site using an image url address. Looking forward to seeing your new finds and the stuff you have adding along the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

jag hobbies website and on ebay sells a really cool inline chassis 
for the 4 gear aurora cars and one that fits tjet cars they are $23 or $24 plus shipping.
they are pretty fast.

you can get new AW 4gear chassis on ebay for $12 plus $3 shipping.
using the AW chassis I cut off the side mount clips that interfear with some aurora 4gear bodys.


----------

